# fish



## Tadpole23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Im from the ocmulgee river every night gator hunting we are seeing fish that looks like a huge shad but looks like a carp too. They are in big schools along shallow water. Most are a 1½ foot long. What y'all think they are?


----------



## fishtail (Sep 23, 2011)

Sure them ain't mullet?


----------



## castandblast (Sep 23, 2011)

prob some species of suckers. Hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Sep 25, 2011)

I know they ant mullet they have body like a carp but mouth of a shad.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh goodness I hope they aren't Asian carp...


----------



## castandblast (Oct 20, 2011)

im willling to bet the boat that they aren't.


----------



## bassnbuck (Oct 21, 2011)

you must be talking about quillback.  we have a lot of them in the oconee river


----------

